# RESOLVED: Special Needs Baby in Texas



## lelanatty (Jul 8, 2011)

This is my special needs boy, his back legs are either deformed so that they didn't grow in right, or something happened when he was in the nestbox that damaged them. He is not by any means paralyzed, he moves his legs just fine, they just didn't grow the right way. I have given him no special treatment thus far, but he is going to need a special person to take care of him. He eats and drinks just like the rest of his siblings, he can't "run" as fast as the rest of them, but other than that he acts like a perfectly normal bunny, and he is very sweet and loves to be pet. It is getting close to time for him to be weaned from his mother, so I am looking for a home for him.







This is a video I took of him to show how he moves.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/6B3SpDP1zkU&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 8, 2011)

ray: Very cute little bunny.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 8, 2011)

What a cute boy. If you where closer I would make Fraggles "deal" with him.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 8, 2011)

Best of luck, he is very cute, I agree with Katie, too bad he is out of country.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 8, 2011)

It looks like he could have splay legs (from the video). He's a cutie....


----------



## LuellaJean (Jul 8, 2011)

How far is Kileen from Fort Worth? Omg he is so precious!


----------



## Ashleighh (Jul 8, 2011)

Aw, what a precious little boy! Wish I lived over there now. :c


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 9, 2011)

*LuellaJean wrote: *


> How far is Kileen from Fort Worth? Omg he is so precious!


According to mapquest - approx. 145 miles - 2 1/2 hour drive time....depending of course on what side of Fort Worth you're on.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 11, 2011)

What a cutie. He might benefit from a bunny cart when he grows. Any updates on placement?


----------



## lelanatty (Jul 11, 2011)

There have been no other takers. So far this is the only place I have posted about him, but I am working on some others.


----------



## LuellaJean (Jul 11, 2011)

I wish I had more room, because I would absolutely take him.


----------



## Nela (Jul 12, 2011)

Awww dear, I adore this lil one. I really wish him the best!


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Jul 14, 2011)

He's very precious!
I was wanting a Dwarf bunny  
I wish i lived closer or atleast in texas, i would take him in a heart beat if i could. 
I wish him the best of luck!


----------



## LuellaJean (Jul 15, 2011)

Lela, any word on a home for this precious little guy?


----------



## lelanatty (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you all for your support! The baby found a new home today! He now lives with two girl bunnies. One is a netherland dwarf and one is a mini rex. His new owner sent me pictures of him and his netherland dwarf sister already!
His name is Flipper :biggrin:

These are pictures she took with her cellphone.









I am so glad he has found a good home :bunnydance:


----------

